# Crawdads



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anybody know if any waters in Cache Valley have crawdads? If so, which, and if not, where are the closest?

Thanks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There are Crayfish in Cache Valley- used to be quite a few in Hyrum until they poisened it. Still are some but not like they used to be. The Lower Little Bear has some. There are other places but if you are looking for a place to get them to eat- I don't think there is any place that has that many unless something has changed over the last couple of years.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They seem to be disappearing in the areas I used to catch them. A while ago I went with Chaser to East Canyon and didnt catch one. Funny thing is, we used to catch them by the buckets out there


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Are there any in Newton?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There are some in Newton, but your best bet would be Cutler, or if you can try Willard Bay.


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I had hoped (planned) on heading to more southern waters this weekend, but the wife's pregnant and the Dr. confined her to Cache Valley until the kid comes. I thought it might be a good idea to stick around closer, just in case. As much as I like fishing, I'd rather be around for the birth of my firstborn.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't eat anything from Cutler. It's got high levels of stuff you don't want.


----------



## CoyoteSpinner (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't know that you'd have to worry about 'dads from Cutler. They are low on the food chain so shouldn't be adsorbing TOO much toxins. I hear folks say that about Cutler, but I wonder if there isn't a misconception - because of all the muddy churned up water (thanks you darned Carp!). I'm sure there is agricultural runoff going in there, but except for our high mountain streams/lakes - what water can't you say that about? Even many of those are downstream of cattle ranges. It all goes downhill - so wouldn't the waters of Willard be holding as much or more "toxins"? I'd bet you're worse off eating that frozen Chinese imported farmed catfish from WalleyWorld than something fresh-caught, even from Cutler. Just avoid the fatty belly area. That's where the toxins would build up more.

I know of a lot of folks that catch and eat lots of catfish from them waters. I don't catch lots - but have had a good number this year. Finally found the channel cats! Fishfry!

I saw a bunch of crawdad shells at Hyrum - back in the "other" inlet at the SW end. Bunches of bitty bass holding up in there too. Haven't tried catching them. I'm down to a half-trap. I tossed out my bait trap at Cutler, but must not have cinched down the clasp - half went one way, half went the other - and I was left holding the string. Duoh!

I did try soaking a chicken leg at Mantua once - but nothing crawled in. 
Others described using a chicken leg on a string - no cage. 

They are at Willard, but I don't know that the quantities are what they used to be. I think Utah lake (which I've never been to) has more. There've been a number of threads on "dadding" on BFT. Tubedude had this helpful "prep" doc.

Just be careful not to transport live crawdads. Guess that's a no-no.


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've felt the same way about fish from Cutler (see cacherinthewry's post above), but I figure a fish every year or two from there won't hurt. . .

On another note, cacherinthewry, I believe you just made your 40th post. Unless I'm mistaken, you can request access to the "Confidential Fishing Forum." Congrats.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Cutler has some nice fish but over the years I have walked thru almost all of the waters from Wellsville down that feed Cutler- I see what goes in there. Any of you guys glow at night or moo ? (0;


----------

